# Fuzz algae



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

So the dimensions of this tank are what ?


----------



## HB. (Feb 27, 2011)

100x30x40cm or 39in (lenght) x 12in (width) x 16in (height).


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

See if your fixture will run one bulb only. That is enough light level for a 16" tall tank.
If the fixture sits up an inch and you have 2" sub your looking at 15" from bulb to sub.
That may even cause a problem/w injected CO2.
I have one T5 bulb @ 11.5" from the sub and I just need Excel, but do have some GSA on a few things in it.
Also depends on the reflectors in your fixture...which brand is it ?


----------



## HB. (Feb 27, 2011)

My reflectors doesn't have any brand...they're just reflectores. I don't know if I can run my tank only with one bulb because of my plants. I have:
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Java fern
Sagitaria subulata
Ceratophyllum demersum 'Foxtail'
Nymphaea lotus
Valisneria
Echinodorus
Myriophyllum matogrossense
Pogostemon erectus
Ludwigia repens 'Rubin‘

I'm planning on add Hygrophila polysperma and Limnophila sessiflora which are low tech plants.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The brand of the fixture like Zoo Med or Odyssea or Aquaticlife or Hagen glo.
The only one that is really low quality reflectors and can be used that close to the sub is Coralife.
The rest you will need to cut a little off of it some way. One bulb is about 35 PAR/w
most fixtures @ 15" but some are much higher. Like perhaps 55 PAR/w just one bulb.
Don't know the light needs of some of your plants. If you have a glass top a single piece of fiberglass window screen on top of the glass will not cut it as much as one bulb.
Raising it about 6" will drop the Par by about the same as the screen.
You can use more hrs with it lowered in PAR.
Lots of plants can help this. The more of them the more light the tank can use without algae.
You might look up the plants you don't know about that you have and see what they need for light. It's hard to mix high light plants/w low light plants without having problems/w the low light ones getting algae because like Anubias will get GSA on the leaves quickly in high light. It's the very slow growing type of low tech plants that you need to avoid if you have high light.
But high light is much better/w injected CO2. Med light goes/w DIY CO2. Above 30 but below 50 PAR.


----------



## HB. (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I can't turn off one bulb because I have high demand plants. Is there any other alternatives for me to get rid off the fuzz algae?
Thanks.


----------

